# Rebelstar-related puppy?



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, and just absolutely love the name Buttercream. She must have been wonderful.

You might take a look at her pedigree and look into kennels referenced there. Or contact the breeder to request a referral?

Here is a sticky with some great breeders noted:
🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩 .


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Sadly, Annette passed away a few years ago.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You could also try going to OFA.org and plugging in the name Rebel Star to see which breeders have submitted health test results for relatives of any of the Rebel Star dogs. I believe Pinafore and Marquis Diamond both did.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. I would love to see a picture of Buttercream. Hope you will find another pup to share your love with.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Tony Trout said:


> We recently said farewell to our beloved Buttercream. We adopted her from Annette Shepard of Rebelstar Kennel in 2007.
> 
> Annette retired from breeding.
> 
> Are there any people in Alabama or elsewhere who are breeding poodles from her line?


I have a girl I co-own that is by Ch Rebelstar Book of Eli Designed at Pinafore that we're planning on breeding.


----------



## hopiwmn (3 mo ago)

Tony Trout said:


> We recently said farewell to our beloved Buttercream. We adopted her from Annette Shepard of Rebelstar Kennel in 2007. Annette retired from breeding. Are there any people in Alabama or elsewhere who are breeding poodles from her line?


 I wonder if your dog was a littermate of my 'Alani, who passed over the Rainbow Bridge almost a month ago. Annette died of breast cancer several years ago and her daughter did not continue the operation. I also was looking for a possible relative. I have two leads for you: find Dr. Greene, who co-owned and bred poodles with Annette, and Marquis Diamond Standard Poodles, who also bred their dogs with Annette's. Good luck!


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

Annette passed away several years ago.

There are at least 2 standard poodle breeders in the Madison County Alabama area. 

Johnna Roberts at Heartsong Standard Poodles, Heart Song Standard Poodles – Standard Poodle Puppies for Sale and Denise Edge at Middle Earth Standard Poodles, Middle Earth Standard Poodles both have very nice dogs and I know them personally. I know Denise doesn't have puppies right now, but Johnna might. She breeds some reds, so I think you would really like her dogs. 

You might also want to contact Becky Baxter at Anutta Standard Poodles. Anutta Poodles | Poodle Breeder in Alabama. Becky isn't breeding right now, but she has tons of contacts of breeders who have puppies and can be trusted to be reputable breeders. Becky is my boy Max's breeder.

These breeders show, health, and temperament test. They do a great job and I would be happy to have a puppy from any of these breeders.


----------

